# Itachi Vs Sasori



## robo2207 (Jan 29, 2014)

Itachi Vs Sasori 

BattleGround: were sakura fought sasori (the cave)
Knowledge: Both full knowledge
Intention: Kill
Restrictions: Izanami

Who will win

Ohh and sasori starts in Hiruko


----------



## Bonly (Jan 29, 2014)

Itachi wins more times then not quite handily. Sasori lacks the movement speed to dodge Ama so he's pretty fucked when Itachi chose to use it. Sasori also lacks the fire power to get past Susanoo as well while Itachi has good enough firepower in Close-Long range with his Susanoo to get past Sasori's puppets.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 29, 2014)

Itachi can deal with everything Sasori throws @ him.
You can't say the same for Sasori.

Itachi low - mid dif.

Edo Itachi'd have a field day.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 29, 2014)

sasori gets steamrolled this isnt even a battle
itachi can decide to cruelly go for susanoo and just walk up to sasori and kill him this battle will last a total of 3 seconds if itachi decides sasori must die.
sick itachi has a field day. 


give sasori kakuzu then it can actually become a battle. where they would both still loose btw. but at least itachi will break a sweat. or make sure itachi cant use susanoo 

this isnt even me overhyping but v4 susanoo rampage isnt something either of them can deal with especially when totsuka blade only need stab either of them once to end the match. esp if kakuzu has brought his hearts out. even if he did yasaka beads kills any heart


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 29, 2014)

Itachi wins because Sasori has no way to breach Susano'o and nothing powerful enough to stop it.

And what's the point of restricting Izanami when Genjutsu won't work on Sasori, anyway? The guy's a heart in a box.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2014)

itachi wins high difficult. U_U


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 29, 2014)

high difficulty loool he trolling to make us laugh. good one
hiruko and sasori sealed in 1 totsuka swign isnt what il call high difficulty


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> high difficulty loool he trolling to make us laugh. good one
> hiruko and sasori sealed in 1 totsuka swign isnt what il call high difficulty



Just because I don't agree with you that does not mean I'm trolling. 
I don't care if you think itachi wins low difficult or of that, I just don't care. 

IMO those two are around the same level. U_U
and the Iron sand can be a problem. Also, I'm not sure that the totsuka will seal a puppet. 
Not to mention Sasori can change his puppet anyway if that got stabbed.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jan 29, 2014)

Itachi is definitely the winner here due to Susanoo. With it, he can keep himself away from Sasori's poison, and since Sasori has nothing to break through Susanoo with, he'll get sealed into drunkenland.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 29, 2014)

With full knowledge, Itachi probably won't bother with his standard genjutsu or shuriken techniques as none of them would be effective on Sasori and opt straight for Amaterasu, which should be enough to destroy Hiruko as well as Sasori, since it's likely to spread through to his body.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> With full knowledge, Itachi probably won't bother with his standard genjutsu or shuriken techniques as none of them would be effective on Sasori and opt straight for Amaterasu, which should be enough to destroy Hiruko as well as Sasori, since it's likely to spread through to his body.



Amatersu works? Since when?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 29, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> With full knowledge, Itachi probably won't bother with his standard genjutsu or shuriken techniques as none of them would be effective on Sasori and opt straight for Amaterasu, which should be enough to destroy Hiruko as well as Sasori, since it's likely to spread through to his body.



I doubt that.

I hate to bring up the examples of the samurai armor and Karin's cloak, but yeah... Amaterasu does take a while to burn through. Madara was able to remove his armor in time, and that's not nearly as thick as Hiruko's reinforced body (which also happens to cover Sasori completely).

I'd reckon that slipping out of Hiruko would be a relatively safe way to avoid being burned by Amaterasu, and then Sasori has Itachi at a disadvantage while he's recovering from the use of the Jutsu.

I think it would be much more effective for Itachi to go to Susano'o right away and just smash Sasori with raw power.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 29, 2014)

kills sasori saying i am your father. 
totsuka seals whatever it cuts this was stated. conveniently for itachi sasori is in hiruko. something itachi would know. therefore blitz totsuka GG 

kisame and gai are at the same level in 2 moves gai floored kisame. there is somethign called being well suited to fight someone


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 29, 2014)

Amaterasu immediately engulfed Cerberus and destroyed it in a matter of seconds.

Sasori's entire body is cloaked in Amaterasu, and his heart is destroyed within 10-15 seconds.

Not that it's needed. He can easily blitz and blow the puppet apart with a fireball.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 29, 2014)

The Cerberus was desummoned before it was even killed, much less destroyed.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 29, 2014)

The Totsuka doesn't even need to seal to eliminate Sasori. It was capable of slicing straight through Orochimaru's yamata no orochi technique and was big enough to leave a gaping hole through his torso.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 29, 2014)

is there any proof cerebrus was desummoned??
go on ill wait also as to if amaterasu can down it yes it can. 
nagato doesnt have 7 days worth of chakra to keep replicating the dog because yes nagato is using a technique therefore chakra to do that 
amaterasu will just keep spreading and spreading. apparently its an efficient dog killing move.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 29, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> is there any proof cerebrus was desummoned??



Actually, re-reading that part, it looks like I was mistaken.

There's no indication of desummoning; the last we see is a giant black flame where the Cerberus's body lay.

I can't believe I didn't notice that until now; I just had this discussion with SSM12 not too long ago, too.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 29, 2014)

Itachi only wins via Full knowledge. Without it Sasori just poisions him because I don't that he will instantly use Susanoo with no knowledge.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 29, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> The Cerberus was desummoned before it was even killed, much less destroyed.


Cerberus was clearly engulfed and destroyed. 

It wouldn't matter regardless, if it was desummoned then that means it could resist the damage of FRS, but Amaterasu was going to kill it. FRS would obliterate Sasori, so Amaterasu would obviously as well. 

Your argument is wrong and outright ridiculous. Not a single one of Nagato's summons were desummoned before being killed or deemed useless. They are for all intents and purposes complete meat shields who are already dead by definition.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 29, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> Itachi only wins via Full knowledge. Without it Sasori just poisions him because I don't that he will instantly use Susanoo with no knowledge.



i dont agree nothign stops itachi from goin susanoo on a whimp. why do people always think a ninja must always fight as shown in the manga. 
thats just silly. if he in a hurry for no reason he can just susanoo bum rush. 

also even with no knowledge he will instantly know its a puppet, therefore uses poison. he doesnt need to know sasori to see its a puppet. from there puppet=poison weapons 
so nothing stops him from using susanoo. he did afterall use it to stop giant snakes. 

ET doesnt give you more stamina so he can use susanoo as he pleases. the only reason he didnt against sasuke was because of his heart condition which obviously doesnt affect a the soul therefore ET

itachi was never a stamina beast but doesnt have stamina as low as people claim


----------



## RedChidori (Jan 29, 2014)

Itachi-Sama whips out Amaterasu and or Susano'o and Sasori is toast


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 29, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> i dont agree nothign stops itachi from goin susanoo on a whimp. why do people always think a ninja must always fight as shown in the manga.
> thats just silly. if he in a hurry for no reason he can just susanoo bum rush.
> 
> also even with no knowledge he will instantly know its a puppet, therefore uses poison. he doesnt need to know sasori to see its a puppet. from there puppet=poison weapons
> ...



That's not necessarily true. Puppets have weapons so...? Just because it's a puppet doesn't mean it has poision. A single needle kills Itachi and he is already sick so it's likely.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 29, 2014)

Regardless of whether or not it killed Cerberus it put it down which is far superior to what FRS did. With full knowledge, Itachi probably won't bother with his base arsenal and go straight for Amaterasu or Susanoo, either which should be enough to destroy Hiruko and kill Sasori as well. Itachi wins mid difficulty if this is sick, if he was Edo then this isn't anymore of a fight then a wrestler beating up a kid is a fight.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 29, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> i dont agree nothign stops itachi from goin susanoo on a whimp. why do people always think a ninja must always fight as shown in the manga.


And nothing stop Sasori from bringing out Iron Sand at the beginning.



> thats just silly. if he in a hurry for no reason he can just susanoo bum rush.


And he will be greeted by a iron wall.





> also even with no knowledge he will instantly know its a puppet, therefore uses poison. he doesnt need to know sasori to see its a puppet. from there puppet=poison weapons
> so nothing stops him from using susanoo. he did afterall use it to stop giant snakes.


Yes but wouldn't Itachi opt to avoid attacks and use diversionary tactics to try to land a fatal hit which is how is has engaged every single opponent while he was alive(other than Sasuke). I don't see Itachi using Susanoo and wasting his eye if he can end it without it, but Susanoo is a non-factor imo, aswell as Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu.





> ET doesnt give you more stamina so he can use susanoo as he pleases. the only reason he didnt against sasuke was because of his heart condition which obviously doesnt affect a the soul therefore ET


But if you wanted to say that his illness was the reason why he was limited on chakra then that would mean that his illness was causing his chakra to drain at a certain rate, which would mean that it wouldn't never regenerate(naturally) thus would lead to eventual death and given Itachi's chakra pool it would've been quick. Itachi was also being overwhelmed by Sasuke at moments as well.





> itachi was never a stamina beast but doesnt have stamina as low as people claim


And doesn't have stamina no where near what Itachi-fans claim. Also look at what happened with Hiruzen last chapter, and now people are fussing about that. ET gives someone a quickly regenerative chakra pool, Madara more or less said he has unlimited chakra(but people said it was Hashirama DNA, which is proven false as well). We can only judge Itachi by what he showed while he was alive when discussing chakra pools because of the mechanics of ET. Now if ET brought them back in a non-dying body but slowly(and I mean it takes days to regen from an arm cut off then we could say that Itachi was capable of having more chakra but we can't due to the mechanics.




For the fight Sasori wins mid-high diff.

I see Sasori as top-tier that very few can beat.

Iron Sand is just to powerful, add on to the fact that he can puppeteer an opponent, his own puppets, and the strongest poison...arguably.

Amaterasu can be preemptively sensed by the pressure wave that is emitted before hand, and Bee was able to throw a sword a considerable distance after feeling the wave and before Amaterasu was launched leads me to believe that Sasori will atleast be able to cover his heart to escape into another puppet.

And Itachi can't go the distance and thats what is needed to beat Sasori. Once you get through Hiruko(nothing short of Amaterasu(weak but will eventually get through, Sasori should be able to defend against it), once Susanoo comes out then its covered in Iron Sand and immobilized then its a waiting game and Sasori will win.

And wasn't Sasori encased in Hiruko, which would mean that Amaterasu is going to destroy Sasori immediately, if he is caught escaping Hiruko then he should have avoided the flames coming into contact with his heart and switch into another puppet.


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 29, 2014)

It depends on which version of itachi is fighting 
either way itachi can counter all of sasoris arsenal 
susanoo is a perfect defense to counter against sasoris puppets and poison since the attacks wont effect itachi due to susanoo 
Susanoos offense and amaterasu gets rid of hiruko comfortably,, and the puppets lack the durability feats as they can possibly be taken down by even some elemental attacks 
the iron sand might be effective but if itachi is in susanoo then the attacks are not powerful enough to penetrate its defense 
furthermore the totsuka blade can also be used,, as well as tsukuyomi which make itachis victory certain 
sick itachi wins this high diff 
healthy itachi wins this mid diff 
ET itachi wins this low diff


----------



## Krippy (Jan 29, 2014)

Knowledge favors itachi more than sasori here. Itachi should win with low-mid diff by pressuring sasori with katons and amaterasu while protecting himself with susanoo. Make it manga/no knowledge and sasori would likely win seeing as he has counters to at least 2 MS techs (lolbrainless and body swapping) and all he would need to do is outlast itachi by keeping his distance and forcing him to keep susanoo active or by poison.

Itachi is just a bad matchup for sasori.


----------



## asstonine (Jan 29, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> high difficulty loool he trolling to make us laugh. good one
> hiruko and sasori sealed in 1 totsuka swign isnt what il call high difficulty



If anyone is trolling, it's you.  Iron sand can easily penetrate Susanoo!  Also, sicly itachi can only use susanoo for maybe a minute or two before he dies.

A sickly itachi couldn't even avoid a hebi sasuke's attack!  
More than likely he is taking a needle.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Baroxio (Jan 29, 2014)

Elia said:


> Amatersu works? Since when?


----------



## asstonine (Jan 29, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Cerberus was clearly engulfed and destroyed.
> 
> It wouldn't matter regardless, if it was desummoned then that means it could resist the damage of FRS, but Amaterasu was going to kill it. FRS would obliterate Sasori, so Amaterasu would obviously as well.
> 
> Your argument is wrong and outright ridiculous. Not a single one of Nagato's summons were desummoned before being killed or deemed useless. They are for all intents and purposes complete meat shields who are already dead by definition.



The pain summons don't get destroyed.



Atlantic Storm said:


> The Totsuka doesn't even need to seal to eliminate Sasori. It was capable of slicing straight through Orochimaru's yamata no orochi technique and was big enough to leave a gaping hole through his torso.



Yah, because sasori is just going to stand there, and let himself be impaled.  Orochimaru let himself be impaled, because he saw the attack as no threat btw.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 29, 2014)

Elia said:


> Amatersu works? Since when?


Kamui works? Since when? Chibaku Tensei works? Since when? Minato's unrevealed jutsu works? Since when?

Just because a jutsu is constantly being blocked on purpose by the author or by characters specifically made to counter such powerful jutsu doesn't make the jutsu useless.

For example, Itachi's black flames allowed him to escape from Jiraiya's trap and he also trolled Nagato's cerberus when not even FRS could do it.

Amaterasu can fuck up Sasori pretty badly and that isn't even something it should be discussed about it.

Kamui could have solo'ed this war already, but Kishi constantly says "Lolnope". Does it mean Kakashi's version is shit?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 29, 2014)

> The pain summons don't get destroyed.


Excuse me?


----------



## Jagger (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh. For the record, Bee threw his swords at Itachi with the purpose to block Itachi's attack was because Nagato is the one that warned him and Naruto about the pressure caused by Amaterasu.

This "pressure" that is caused within the eye of the caster can only be felt, apparently, by those with sensory skills or Dojutsu skills. For example, Juubito. Not only he has the Sharingan, but the Juubi's powers as well, so it's no wonder he blocked the attack.

In Nagato's case, it has been shown he's a sensor. Normally, people is able to tell the caster is about to use Amaterasu due the bleeding eye, though.


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 30, 2014)

why are we debating FRS vs Amaterasu 
FRS is more of a destruction type whereas amaterasu is like a quick burn attack that has a more specific aim 
having this debate is like comparing susanoo to tsukuyomi


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 30, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> And nothing stop Sasori from bringing out Iron Sand at the beginning.
> 
> And he will be greeted by a iron wall.Yes but wouldn't Itachi opt to avoid attacks and use diversionary tactics to try to land a fatal hit which is how is has engaged every single opponent while he was alive(other than Sasuke). I don't see Itachi using Susanoo and wasting his eye if he can end it without it, but Susanoo is a non-factor imo, aswell as Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu.But if you wanted to say that his illness was the reason why he was limited on chakra then that would mean that his illness was causing his chakra to drain at a certain rate, which would mean that it wouldn't never regenerate(naturally) thus would lead to eventual death and given Itachi's chakra pool it would've been quick. Itachi was also being overwhelmed by Sasuke at moments as well.
> And doesn't have stamina no where near what Itachi-fans claim. Also look at what happened with Hiruzen last chapter, and now people are fussing about that. ET gives someone a quickly regenerative chakra pool, Madara more or less said he has unlimited chakra(but people said it was Hashirama DNA, which is proven false as well). We can only judge Itachi by what he showed while he was alive when discussing chakra pools because of the mechanics of ET. Now if ET brought them back in a non-dying body but slowly(and I mean it takes days to regen from an arm cut off then we could say that Itachi was capable of having more chakra but we can't due to the mechanics.
> ...



didnt read your post cant lie. 
but susanoo>>>>>>iron sand. chiyo chakra shield blocked it, unless you think chiyo chakra shield is a better defense than susanoo. 
 so even with sasori bringing it out from the start he still looses. badly

loool sasori defend's against amaterasu how??? through prayer and fasting?? loooooolz

itachi waltz with v4 susanoo from the start something he can do sick or not. dont let me list all the techniques he used against sasuke. he has the stamina to pull of susanoo for 1 minute which is mooooore than enough time to slaughter sasori. sasori cant do anythign to stop v4 susanoo and he doesnt even have the speed to avoid totsuka or any susanoo attacks. 
unless you think sasori is faster than kakashi who clearly said sasuke arrow was too fast for him to dodge he had to use kamui 

like i said people understand what they want to


----------



## Ghost (Jan 30, 2014)

Itachi runs up to Sasori ribcage Susano'o activated and lays waste on him. Itachi no diff.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 30, 2014)

Icegaze said:


> didnt read your post cant lie.
> but susanoo>>>>>>iron sand. chiyo chakra shield blocked it, unless you think chiyo chakra shield is a better defense than susanoo.
> so even with sasori bringing it out from the start he still looses. badly


Not going to lie....I knew your response would be worthless and full of shit before I replied to you.

Its the same substance. Its chakra and chakra is chakra. Unless Itachi was said to have chakra that was significantly stronger than normal. Also one could argue that Chiyo's is infact stronger as she has better chakra control then Itachi. Also I wasn't suggesting no where that Iron Sand could penetrate Susanoo, I stated that Iron Sand would encase Susanoo and more or less bury Itachi alive in iron.





> loool sasori defend's against amaterasu how??? through prayer and fasting?? loooooolz


Bee was able to feel the pressure wave and react to it before Amaterasu was released...We have no reason to assume that Sasori(a top tier) would not be able to do something against a weak attack as such Amaterasu has shown to be. We have even seen Rinnegan rods block Amaterasu, so I see why a simple Kunai wouldn't suffice. And it would also depend on how you see the mechanics of Amaterasu(Instantaneous(appears on target, which has been proven false multiple times yet people still hold on to it) or as a projectile).



> itachi waltz with v4 susanoo from the start something he can do sick or not. dont let me list all the techniques he used against sasuke.


Please do, its not that amazing especially since Sasuke was still able to easily overwhelm Itachi in most areas. Itachi has never shown to go straight into full Susanoo, I could be wrong though. And even so, Sasori can just defend with multiple things even chakra threads akin to the way Chiyo stopped Hiruko's tail. And as far as I can surmise the Kazekage is inside of Hiruko as well. And he is Iron bullets to hit the shield not a iron wave that weighs tons and moving at a high rate of speed which would give it more force than the little pellets that hit the shield. And even still wasn't able to fully block the attack

[1]

And aswell its unblockable, you have to dodge it...straight from Sasori's mouth...  [1]


[1]
[1]
[1]
Here can see the cloak...no clouds and damaged around the edge.
So in actuality Sasori is encased in the Kazekage of whom is encase in Hiruko...quite some layers to get through.

Sasoris' Akatsuki cloak isn't damaged around the edges either.
[1]

[1] You see all those arms...nothing short of Susanoo is defending against it, then you have poison gas that is emitted from any of those arms.
[1]
Which Susanoo can't defend against.


> he has the stamina to pull of susanoo for 1 minute which is mooooore than enough time to slaughter sasori. sasori cant do anythign to stop v4 susanoo and he doesnt even have the speed to avoid totsuka or any susanoo attacks.
> unless you think sasori is faster than kakashi who clearly said sasuke arrow was too fast for him to dodge he had to use kamui


So since Kakashi couldn't dodge an arrow and had to resort to using an attack to defend against then Sasori can't dodge Itachi's attack which is fundamentally different and can't defend...why not? Sasori has what is needed to stop Susanoo in its tracks and all he has to do is mix the iron sand into Susanoo's structural system and stop the joints and all the nick and crannies that make your arm move, much like he did against Chiyo's puppets. Also Iron sand...Iron sand....Iron sand...and also Iron sand.





> like i said people understand what they want to



Wow you were actually correct about something.

You think that Itachi can immediately bring out Susanoo v4 and blitz Sasori when both sides have full intel, and I guess you think Sasori must summon the kazekage and prep the iron sand or some bullshit thats akin to that. When in all actuality Itachi has never shown to go full Susanoo at the beginning of a fight nor before he used lesser forms of Susanoo, while Sasori is encased in the Kazekage of whom is encase in Hiruko which would mean that Sasori can use Iron sand right off the bat and Itachi will only be able to defend with at best Susanoo v3...which isn't enough.


----------



## asstonine (Jan 30, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Itachi runs up to Sasori ribcage Susano'o activated and lays waste on him. Itachi no diff.



Holy shit, what insane wanking.

Sasori is a ranged fighter FFS!  

Sasori would easily beat a sick Itachi.  
Amaterasu is worthless v/s puppets.

Iron sand could easily penetrate a susanoo.  Not that Itachi could even use it that long.

Sickly Itachi couldn't even defend against Hebi Sasuke.
Obviously he is taking a poisoned needle!


----------



## Jagger (Jan 30, 2014)

I still wonder how would Sasori be capable of defending himself against Amaterasu despite the speed of his puppets have never been shown to be high.

And Sick Itachi lol'd at Hebi Sasuke for most of the fight and he was even holding back enough to pull Orochimaru out.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 30, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I still wonder how would Sasori be capable of defending himself against Amaterasu despite the speed of his puppets have never been shown to be high.



Are you incapable of reading?


Understand that if Bee was able to feel the pressure wave and react before Amaterasu was released then that leads us to say that someone can preempt an amaterasu being cast from Itachi. Then we have Sasuke's Amaterasu(Sasuke's Amaterasu mastery is greater than Itachi's) being blocked by a regular projectile(black rod). Which would mean that Sasori would feel the pressure wave and be able to react in some fashion to Amaterasu and especially since he has knowledge on Amaterasu. And as well when he feels the pressure wave he can just launch poison senbons to attack a defenseless Itachi.



> And Sick Itachi lol'd at Hebi Sasuke for most of the fight and he was even holding back enough to pull Orochimaru out.


[/quote]HAHAHAHA. ITachi got overwhelmed at every turn up until Susanoo came out and then Sasuke was done for chakra wise.

Sasuke was able to break every genjutsu Itachi used, was able to injure him kind of severely and Sasuke's Katon was overwhelming Itachi and forced him to use Amaterasu. 

And don't say Itachi was holding back thats bullshit. Itachi destroyed Sasuke's body and he had no knowledge that Sasuke had acquired the Oral rebirth technique(of which Itachi never had knowledge of nor the survivability of Orochimaru's techniques as was stated during the Kabuto fight).


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Jan 30, 2014)

Itachi wins extremely neg diff.

As soon as activates his Sharingan, he'll see Sasori's chakra center. Then he fires an Amaterasu at it before Sasori can pull out his dolls. Game over.



The Solo King claims another victim. #ItachiKilledHisFamilyAndDidn'tGetAKlondikeBar


----------



## Ersa (Jan 30, 2014)

You're wrong IchLiebe, Itachi planned for everything  Not to mention you conveniently ignore the fact the fight was on his death-bed and that KCM Naruto failed to notice Itachi casting Amaterasu.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## asstonine (Jan 30, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> You're wrong IchLiebe, Itachi planned for everything  Not to mention you conveniently ignore the fact the fight was on his death-bed and that KCM Naruto failed to notice Itachi casting Amaterasu.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



He isn't wrong.  You are reading into it what you want to justify your fanfiction delusions!

Seriously look up the word context!


Sickly Itachi is always on his death bed!  He literally has one last fight in him!

We saw the fight.  Hebi Sasuke was on par if not ahead of itachi the whole time, until Susanoo popped out.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 30, 2014)

asstonine said:


> He isn't wrong.  You are reading into it what you want to justify your fanfiction delusions!
> 
> Seriously look up the word context!
> 
> ...


Show me panels and I'll concede.

I'll provided mine so burden of proof is on you assoneleven.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2014)

Itachi burns Sasori's heart with Amatarasu at the start of the fight, no difficulty.


----------



## asstonine (Jan 30, 2014)

Avalon said:


> Itachi burns Sasori's heart with Amatarasu at the start of the fight, no difficulty.



WTF are you wankers even talking about?  It's not even exposed!  Amaterasu does nothing!


----------



## asstonine (Jan 30, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Show me panels and I'll concede.
> 
> I'll provided mine so burden of proof is on you assoneleven.



Panels of the fight btn Itachi and hebi sasuke?!  Those panels!?  
Go look at them yourself.

Itachi BARELY won, and if you say otherwise you are fucking lying.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 30, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> You're wrong IchLiebe, Itachi planned for everything  Not to mention you conveniently ignore the fact the fight was on his death-bed and that KCM Naruto failed to notice Itachi casting Amaterasu.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ok so just lost my entire intricate post so I shortened


Your wrong and severely at that.


 Naruto noticed that Itachi was activating MS and warned Bee to watch out for the MS and then looked into the MS(fits the criteria for KotoA). Given full knowledge and pressure wave then Sasori should be able to counter Amaterasu. And in the manga and alive Itachi when overwhelmed would always resort to Amaterasu. Also the Edo Itachi took a while prepping Amaterasu which leaves him somewhat vunerable like 3-4 pages...pages.

 I done mentioned why Amaterasu isn't going to one shot Sasori even starting out in Hiruko. I even found out that Sasori is encased by the Kazekage of which is encased in Hiruko and a simple senbon spam or Hiruko's tail can block Amaterasu.


Susanoo is dealt with easily. Chiyo was able to stop Hiruko's tail and attached the threads via kunais, which means that Sasori might be able to hold Susanoo back a little bit and Im not even basing my argument on that...Im just saying it might be possible given certain mechanics shown in the manga and is considered CANON, take it for what you think its worth. If Sasori was to summon a thousand puppet hands from the kazekage and all of them released poison gas then Itachi would be fucked even with Susanoo up(its not air tight). Iron Sand would easily be able to block Totsuka and Amaterasu, and hold Susanoo back and could infiltrate the structure of Susanoo, Sasori said you couldn't defend effectively against it. The 100puppets would be able to give Sasori enough time to outlast Itachi as he would have knowledge that Itachi has restricted chakra reserves(I have done explained 100 times why he does even when stipulated to be "healthy")


Also I see that throughout my entire post you was only able to criticize 1 thing out of the entire post and was even wrong about that...Thank you


This shit is horse shit. There is no fucking way Itachi can take Sasori with the kazekage, and even then its doubtful. Itachi fans continue to ignore facts and try to portray a character into higher tiers, and then they counter arguments that where used the same basis that they constantly use.

I wasn't going to post in this thread but I didn't see anyway saying Sasori wins...WTF seriously?


Edit: After me being the first to say Sasori wins it seems like we have some more that aren't completely and truly biased.


And as for your pictures- That is bullshit. Itachi went all out against Sasuke. Used Tsukuyomi(which only MS can see through, something Sasuke was proud of not having at the time), then was overwhelmed and forced to use Amaterasu and then disintegrated more than half of Sasuke's body without any prior knowledge of him having any type of technique to save him from such a thing. Then Sasuke forced him to use Susanoo to redirect Kirin.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 30, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I still wonder how would Sasori be capable of defending himself against Amaterasu despite the speed of his puppets have never been shown to be high.



Best he could do is switch bodies if he has his 100 puppets out and the Ama flames don't hit his chest otherwise he won't be able to, you're welcome :ignoramus


----------



## asstonine (Jan 31, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Best he could do is switch bodies if he has his 100 puppets out and the Ama flames don't hit his chest otherwise he won't be able to, you're welcome :ignoramus



His puppets are slow?  This is news to me....
Hiruko completely protects him to start with as well, and any attack that doesn't hit his core is worthless.  In fact, he could he use it against Itachi.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 31, 2014)

asstonine said:


> His puppets are slow?  This is news to me....



Implying I care.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 31, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> Naruto noticed that Itachi was activating MS and warned Bee to watch out for the MS and then looked into the MS(fits the criteria for KotoA). Given full knowledge and pressure wave then Sasori should be able to counter Amaterasu. And in the manga and alive Itachi when overwhelmed would always resort to Amaterasu. Also the Edo Itachi took a while prepping Amaterasu which leaves him somewhat vunerable like 3-4 pages...pages.


That doesn't explain how Naruto thinks he missed him, the casting of the jutsu was too fast for a weakened KCM Naruto to react to. May I remind you that this KCM Naruto still has superior reflexes to base B? 



> I done mentioned why Amaterasu isn't going to one shot Sasori even starting out in Hiruko. I even found out that Sasori is encased by the Kazekage of which is encased in Hiruko and a simple senbon spam or Hiruko's tail can block Amaterasu.


Amaterasu combined with Susanoo will finish him.



> Susanoo is dealt with easily. Chiyo was able to stop Hiruko's tail and attached the threads via kunais, which means that Sasori might be able to hold Susanoo back a little bit and Im not even basing my argument on that...Im just saying it might be possible given certain mechanics shown in the manga and is considered CANON, take it for what you think its worth. If Sasori was to summon a thousand puppet hands from the kazekage and all of them released poison gas then Itachi would be fucked even with Susanoo up(its not air tight). Iron Sand would easily be able to block Totsuka and Amaterasu, and hold Susanoo back and could infiltrate the structure of Susanoo, Sasori said you couldn't defend effectively against it. The 100puppets would be able to give Sasori enough time to outlast Itachi as he would have knowledge that Itachi has restricted chakra reserves(I have done explained 100 times why he does even when stipulated to be "healthy")


Susanoo has enough strength in it's limbs to juice Kage level opponents like Danzo and enough strength to easily stop Yamata No Orochi (granted with a shield). A pansy puppet isn't stopping shit.



> Also I see that throughout my entire post you was only able to criticize 1 thing out of the entire post and was even wrong about that...Thank you


No, I don't feel like debating with you when you're not serious so I nitpick.





> Edit: After me being the first to say Sasori wins it seems like we have some more that aren't completely and truly biased.


Half the people who said Itachi wins hate him, like Kazekage94.



> And as for your pictures- That is bullshit. Itachi went all out against Sasuke. Used Tsukuyomi(which only MS can see through, something Sasuke was proud of not having at the time), then was overwhelmed and forced to use Amaterasu and then disintegrated more than half of Sasuke's body without any prior knowledge of him having any type of technique to save him from such a thing. Then Sasuke forced him to use Susanoo to redirect Kirin.


Cute but I'll take Kishimoto's words through Tobi over a subjective interpretation of the fight. He was holding back, he expected Sasuke to have counters to his jutsu and pulling out Susanoo for Kirin is not really a bad showing. It'd vaporize people like Jiraiya and Tsunade if it hit them. Hebi Sasuke is more then capable of pressuring Itachi but he controlled the fight as Kishimoto explained.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2014)

asstonine said:


> WTF are you wankers even talking about?  It's not even exposed!  Amaterasu does nothing!



Itachi can easily see the heart with his sharigan as that's the only part of Sasori's body that produces chakra, easily to snipe with Amatarsu.


----------



## asstonine (Jan 31, 2014)

Avalon said:


> Itachi can easily see the heart with his sharigan as that's the only part of Sasori's body that produces chakra, easily to snipe with Amatarsu.



He is completely surrounded by hiruko.
Even outside hiruko, you are assuming he is just going to stand there.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jan 31, 2014)

Itachi needs either Amaterasu or Susano to win but he beats Sasori pretty decisively with either of his trumps.


----------



## JeffHamos (Jan 31, 2014)

Itachi by miles.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2014)

asstonine said:


> He is completely surrounded by hiruko.
> Even outside hiruko, you are assuming he is just going to stand there.



What's Hiruko supposed to do agansit Amatarsu?


----------



## Shizune (Jan 31, 2014)

The bottom line is that Itachi's ultimate techniques dramatically outclass Sasori's. On average they're of comparable power but when the big guns come out, Sasori is fucked.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 31, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> That doesn't explain how Naruto thinks he missed him, the casting of the jutsu was too fast for a weakened KCM Naruto to react to. May I remind you that this KCM Naruto still has superior reflexes to base B?


Because Naruto didn't see anything nor fall into a high level genjutsu...he thought Itachi missed with his MS due to that. I wouldn't say that, Bee was able to react to every single one of Itachi's attacks quite easily including Amaterasu if Nagato wasn't present.





> Amaterasu combined with Susanoo will finish him.


Itachi hasn't shown the chakra capacity to use 2 MS jutsu simultaneously. And even then Iron Sand defends against Amaterasu and blocks Susanoo. 





> Susanoo has enough strength in it's limbs to juice Kage level opponents like Danzo and enough strength to easily stop Yamata No Orochi (granted with a shield). A pansy puppet isn't stopping shit.


Sasuke's was. Tsunade took magatama's to the chest cavity and was obliterated, Raikage wasn't crushed, Gaara was sent flying back(uses a technique similar to the Iron Sand). We've never seen Itachi swinging with Susanoo without using Totsuka. And even then if he can only manifest skeletal Susanoo to defend against the Iron Sand then he is fucked.





> No, I don't feel like debating with you when you're not serious so I nitpick.


I am serious, You are the one that is ignoring facts and cherry picking and is still wrong even despite that. Don't worry about it, its not a debate no more...Sasori stomps.





> Half the people who said Itachi wins hate him, like Kazekage94.


And do I think he is a reputable post? But certain people usually tend to go with certain characters quite a bit despite obvious outcomes such as the one on hand.





> Cute but I'll take Kishimoto's words through Tobi over a subjective interpretation of the fight. He was holding back, he expected Sasuke to have counters to his jutsu and pulling out Susanoo for Kirin is not really a bad showing. It'd vaporize people like Jiraiya and Tsunade if it hit them. Hebi Sasuke is more then capable of pressuring Itachi but he controlled the fight as Kishimoto explained.


And Ill take Kishimoto's words through Sasori and what was shown that no one can defend against the Iron Sand. You expect the worst hope for the best isn't a good logic to have when you are trying to beat your beloved brother half dead.

LOL, Karin was able to withstand it, Samurai Armor...need I continue.

And like I said Amaterasu can be preempted.


Why don't you counter my entire post instead of certain parts that you think you are right about? Is it because you can't...I believe so.

No one has yet gave a solid argument against my post, Im still waiting.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 31, 2014)

@Ersatz I do not hate him, I dislike him but that doesn't influence what I think believe it or not
Itachi is a powerful character and as I said before SINCE YOU WERENT LISTENING, Itachi wins this due to knowledge. If Sasori had knowledge he wins. A needle ends him. He is powerful but that powerful. 
Clear?


----------



## Bonly (Jan 31, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> SINCE YOU WERENT LISTENING, *Itachi wins this due to knowledge.* If Sasori had knowledge he wins. A needle ends him. He is powerful but that powerful.
> Clear?



Sasori does have knowledge though.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 31, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> Because Naruto didn't see anything nor fall into a high level genjutsu...he thought Itachi missed with his MS due to that. I wouldn't say that, Bee was able to react to every single one of Itachi's attacks quite easily including Amaterasu if Nagato wasn't present.


Um, he thought Itachi missed with Amaterasu.

B did not react to this and he needed a warning to this. *[] []*



> Itachi hasn't shown the chakra capacity to use 2 MS jutsu simultaneously. And even then Iron Sand defends against Amaterasu and blocks Susanoo. Sasuke's was. Tsunade took magatama's to the chest cavity and was obliterated, Raikage wasn't crushed, Gaara was sent flying back(uses a technique similar to the Iron Sand). We've never seen Itachi swinging with Susanoo without using Totsuka. And even then if he can only manifest skeletal Susanoo to defend against the Iron Sand then he is fucked.I am serious, You are the one that is ignoring facts and cherry picking and is still wrong even despite that. Don't worry about it, its not a debate no more...Sasori stomps.And do I think he is a reputable post? But certain people usually tend to go with certain characters quite a bit despite obvious outcomes such as the one on hand.


What kind of bullshit is this? Itachi can instantly form V3.

That already renders half your argument moot and Iron Sand gets slashed through by a regular Susanoo sword which already sliced through senjutsu-infused Kekkai Genkai bones that are already much harder then tempered steel.



> And Ill take Kishimoto's words through Sasori and what was shown that no one can defend against the Iron Sand. You expect the worst hope for the best isn't a good logic to have when you are trying to beat your beloved brother half dead.


Except he can defend with Susanoo.

Well Kishimoto says that and I'll take his word, you think there wasn't any author intent behind saying Itachi planned and held back?



> LOL, Karin was able to withstand it, Samurai Armor...need I continue.


Oh man, low-ends.

How about FRS-tanking Cerberus, Bijuudama-tanking Hachibi and maybe fireproof toad stomach?



> And like I said Amaterasu can be preempted.


Not easily.



> Why don't you counter my entire post instead of certain parts that you think you are right about? Is it because you can't...I believe so.
> 
> No one has yet gave a solid argument against my post, Im still waiting.


Because I know you're not serious.

For one you actually debate well and don't resort to stupid shit like Itachi can only manifest V2 or that Amaterasu is 100% useless or that Suigetsu is 30 places above Itachi.


----------



## Antos (Jan 31, 2014)

People try to downgrade Itachi skill with Amaterasu by using things Sasuke couldn't kill with it  what a bunch of wood clones and a arm.  The moment Sasori is forced out side Hiruko is the moment he will become his weakest giving Itachi a bulls eye to hit and lets face it Itachi don't miss.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Sasori does have knowledge though.



Really? Oh, I thought it said Full for Itachi and none for Sasori, maybe he changed it. Anyway Sasori wins now.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 31, 2014)

Using low-ends to downgrade a feat is pathetic really. It happens in all manga, pretty sure in OP a top tier admiral failed to kill fodders with his fire attacks but these same fire attacks hurt top tiers. FRS has a higher or similar fail rate to Amaterasu and people still believe that can kill basically anything, it's double standards basically.

Hurting the Hachibi which tanked it's own Bijuudama, putting Cerberus out of commission when it tanked FRS and kept fighting earlier and burning through something that hard-counters it are more then enough to suggest it will be useful against Sasori


----------



## Bonly (Jan 31, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> Really? Oh, I thought it said Full for Itachi and none for Sasori, maybe he changed it. Anyway Sasori wins now.



Nope, it was always for both. Why do you think Sasori would with if they both have full knowledge?


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Nope, it was always for both. Why do you think Sasori would with if they both have full knowledge?



Well whoops. I was probably debating with Icegaze then. He claimed if he didn't have knowledge he still would win, but that's beside the point. If Sasori opens up with needles then I see him winning the battle against Sick Itachi. I'm sure one needle would do the trick.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes because despite being so much more intelligent and having an instant defense in Susanoo and being vastly superior in speed means Itachi will get tagged by a needle


----------



## Bonly (Jan 31, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> Well whoops. I was probably debating with Icegaze then. He claimed if he didn't have knowledge he still would win, but that's beside the point. If Sasori opens up with needles then I see him winning the battle against Sick Itachi. I'm sure one needle would do the trick.



But what are needles going to do realistically here? Most of Sasori's needles more in a linear fashion so a simple Shunshin to either side would allow Itachi to dodge them. Only when Sasori throws Hiruko arm would it be somewhat hard to dodge but Itachi can easily put up Susanoo shortly to block it. While yes a needle with poison on it would be deadly, the chances of Itachi being hit isn't likely at all, it seems like you're under estimating Itachi a bit.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Yes because despite being so much more intelligent and having an instant defense in Susanoo and being vastly superior in speed means Itachi will get tagged by a needle



Are you angry? It's merely what I think.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bonly said:


> But what are needles going to do realistically here? Most of Sasori's needles more in a linear fashion so a simple Shunshin to either side would allow Itachi to dodge them. Only when Sasori throws Hiruko arm would it be somewhat hard to dodge but Itachi can easily put up Susanoo shortly to block it. While yes a needle with poison on it would be deadly, the chances of Itachi being hit isn't likely at all, it seems like you're under estimating Itachi a bit.



Ok sir, whatever you say. I just saw that scenario happening.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 31, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> Ok sir, whatever you say. I just saw that scenario happening.



So you agree that a needle isn't likely to be a game ender if Sasori started with them?


----------



## Ersa (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm not angry 

I'm just confused that you think needles are going to end him when he has basically every counter to them.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> I'm not angry
> 
> I'm just confused that you think needles are going to end him when he has basically every counter to them.



That was what I saying for Gaara too but you declined it.(If that wasn't you then I apologize)
I can't explain further, but I'm not going to bash you for disagreeing.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Jan 31, 2014)

Back in the day I use to say Sasori was one of the few characters that could give Itachi a run for his money

Manga has progressed since then now Itachi would murder stomp Sasori into the dirt


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bonly said:


> So you agree that a needle isn't likely to be a game ender if Sasori started with them?



Honestly I still think they might, if you don't agree then ok.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 31, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> Honestly I still think they might, if you don't agree then ok.



Why don't you apply this logic in your countless Gaara vs Itachi or Sasuke(or both) threads when someone says the Uchiha win instead of always asking them to explain why the Uchiha win and then you defend Gaara?


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Why don't you apply this logic in your countless Gaara vs Itachi or Sasuke(or both) threads when someone says the Uchiha win instead of always asking them to explain why the Uchiha win and then you defend Gaara?



I explained, you act like I said Sasori wins without no explanation. I gave my scenario,  now, rather you decide to agree is up to you. You said what you had to say and I said ok. Let it go, Sir.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 31, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> I explained, you act like I said Sasori wins without no explanation.



Actually you didn't explain the first time then you gave a bad reason.



> I gave my scenario,  now, rather you decide to agree is up to you. You said what you had to say and I said ok. Let it go, Sir.



I'm just trying to understand your thought process. It seems like when Gaara is involved against an Uchiha you keep asking others to explain and keep going yet when it comes to Itachi who you admitted you dislike, your like " Oh well this is how I see it, deal with it". So I'm just wondering why do that now yet when you're in your Gaara's vs Uchiha thread you never do the same. Tis be quite interesting but oh well, no need to go on as you obviously have no intention in usefully explaining, no need to reply back. Haters gonna hate


----------



## Bonly (Jan 31, 2014)

Kazekage94 said:


> Shit no one cares about.



Just said you didn't need to reply back, let it go sir.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Just said you didn't need to reply back, let it go sir.



Lol, ok neither did you but you still did. Good day guy


----------



## IchLiebe (Jan 31, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Um, he thought Itachi missed with Amaterasu.
> 
> B did not react to this and he needed a warning to this. *[] []*


No he reacted to MS activating and thought that Itachi missed as there was no apparent effects or destruction. Remember he really only knew about Kamui, Susanoo and genjutsu at that point.

We don't know if Bee reacted to Nagato or the pressure wave, they happened at the same time from what we can tell, but given Sasori has full knowledge then he should be able to defend or dodge in some manner against Amaterasu as people have shown to dodge it(raikage, Hebi Sasuke), Jyuubito also casually block Amaterasu with a standard projectile, and Amaterasu has shown to burn slowly especially against reinforced armor and clothing. I feel like Im just saying the same shit over and over. If Amaterasu hits Iron sand then it melts it into a boiling hot liquid form and even more deadly. 





> What kind of bullshit is this? Itachi can instantly form V3.


Fucking pathetic, look back 1 previous page, then jump back an entire chapter. Read the fight over, Itachi entered with Susanoo.



> That already renders half your argument moot and Iron Sand gets slashed through by a regular Susanoo sword which already sliced through senjutsu-infused Kekkai Genkai bones that are already much harder then tempered steel.


No it doesn't, Im not basing my argument on that. There is nothing to suggest that just because something is senjutsu powered that it is stronger in nature. And Im sure that if Gaara is able to make sand harder than steel then the Kazekage can do something similiar. Also to note that actual "Iron Sand" has some amount of titanium in it as well as other hard materials. and since the force pulling the iron sand together is magnetic which is a very strong force(much stronger than pushing it together with chakra).



> Except he can defend with Susanoo.


Possibly, Im not basing my argument on that though. Sasori can outlast Susanoo and hold it off. Then you have Sasori's ability to summon massive amounts of puppet arms from the Kazekage and release posion gas from them, which pierces Susanoo.



> Well Kishimoto says that and I'll take his word, you think there wasn't any author intent behind saying Itachi planned and held back?


Yea Itachi held back, he could've started with Susanoo and wiped the floor with Sasuke. But he was pressured and forced to use everything he had throughout the fight and got lucky that Orochimaru was cocky enough to get stab(which is IC for Orochimaru) He also incinerated more than HALF of Sasuke's body without no knowledge. 


> Oh man, low-ends.
> 
> How about FRS-tanking Cerberus, Bijuudama-tanking Hachibi and maybe fireproof toad stomach?


 Cerberus tanked FRS? He multiplied(when critically injured) when he got hit by hit, mechanics of Amaterasu suggest it should've just kept multiplying infinitely. Bijuudama has shown to been tanked, blocked, and redirected but never was the damage reduced. Stomach are laced with acid and plus toads use senjutsu.



> Not easily.


With knowledge and capable reactions...yea





> Because I know you're not serious.
> 
> For one you actually debate well and don't resort to stupid shit like Itachi can only manifest V2 or that Amaterasu is 100% useless or that Suigetsu is 30 places above Itachi.


No Itachi can manifest v4, just that it takes more time than you think you know. And no Amaterasu isn't completely useless...its illogical its a waste of chakra and will only heat the metal up making it more powerful.


Suigetsu blitzed Sasuke(while naked...I don't think no badass ninja with good reflexes is going to let a naked psychopath get behind him and have his toy gun pointing at you...unless you were blitzed). Most fights depend on stipulations, i was trying for a more overall capabilities and capacity and team compatibility.Just think of the people I didn't list. Zabuza, Haku, Kimmimaro...



ALso; Magnetite which is the main component of Iron Sand is 2 times denser than silica, the main component of sand, while gold is 3.7 times denser than magnetite.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone who argues for Sasori is deluded.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 1, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> No he reacted to MS activating and thought that Itachi missed as there was no apparent effects or destruction. Remember he really only knew about Kamui, Susanoo and genjutsu at that point.


Did he now? 



> We don't know if Bee reacted to Nagato or the pressure wave, they happened at the same time from what we can tell, but given Sasori has full knowledge then he should be able to defend or dodge in some manner against Amaterasu as people have shown to dodge it(raikage, Hebi Sasuke), Jyuubito also casually block Amaterasu with a standard projectile, and Amaterasu has shown to burn slowly especially against reinforced armor and clothing. I feel like Im just saying the same shit over and over. If Amaterasu hits Iron sand then it melts it into a boiling hot liquid form and even more deadly.


Bee was pressured by Itachi's Shunshin and couldn't follow his first Shunshin (Naruto could) if you looked at the panels. Scaling Sasori to Juubito's reactions doesn't work. Sasori has a 4 in speed, was blitzed by Sai and is far slower then Itachi. He isn't pre-empting shit when weakened KCM Naruto couldn't.



> Fucking pathetic, look back 1 previous page, then jump back an entire chapter. Read the fight over, Itachi entered with Susanoo.


My mistake.

You're still wrong though as shown here, insta-V3-2 fusion. More then enough to guard against some pissweak Iron Sand technique.



> No it doesn't, Im not basing my argument on that. There is nothing to suggest that just because something is senjutsu powered that it is stronger in nature. And Im sure that if Gaara is able to make sand harder than steel then the Kazekage can do something similiar. Also to note that actual "Iron Sand" has some amount of titanium in it as well as other hard materials. and since the force pulling the iron sand together is magnetic which is a very strong force(much stronger than pushing it together with chakra).


So you're saying senjutsu makes no difference? That makes no sense, Kabuto SM Sawabi No Mai >> Kimimaro's CS2 Sawabi No Mai >>> regular steel. Susanoo cut through that like butter. Show me Iron Sand tanking that sort of power.



> Possibly, Im not basing my argument on that though. Sasori can outlast Susanoo and hold it off. Then you have Sasori's ability to summon massive amounts of puppet arms from the Kazekage and release posion gas from them, which pierces Susanoo.


Outlast V4 Susanoo with the Mirror and Totsuka? Itachi chases him down with his non-getting blitzed by Sai speed and cuts him down.



> Cerberus tanked FRS? He multiplied(when critically injured) when he got hit by hit, mechanics of Amaterasu suggest it should've just kept multiplying infinitely. Bijuudama has shown to been tanked, blocked, and redirected but never was the damage reduced. Stomach are laced with acid and plus toads use senjutsu.


It stopped multiplying and collapsed. It didn't get back up unlike with FRS. Don't pull SuperSaiyaman12 arguments on me. You're better then that.

Hachibi tanked Bijuudama and was hurt badly by Amaterasu. Hachibi >>>>>>>>>>> Hiruko in durability.

Doesn't explain why Jiraiya was so surprised a Katon-based attack did it.



> With knowledge and capable reactions...yeaNo Itachi can manifest v4, just that it takes more time than you think you know. And no Amaterasu isn't completely useless...its illogical its a waste of chakra and will only heat the metal up making it more powerful.


V3 is nigh instant, V4 takes a few seconds. Capable reactions? Ei required V2 to anticipate and dodge Amaterasu. You're telling me someone who got blitzed by Sai is dodging Amaterasu or blocking it? 


> Suigetsu blitzed Sasuke(while naked...I don't think no badass ninja with good reflexes is going to let a naked psychopath get behind him and have his toy gun pointing at you...unless you were blitzed). Most fights depend on stipulations, i was trying for a more overall capabilities and capacity and team compatibility.Just think of the people I didn't list. Zabuza, Haku, Kimmimaro...


And got wrecked by Darui and Base B. Suigetsu is stronger then most of the Rookie 11 at best, he's not Kage level. And he's not 20+ places above Itachi.



> ALso; Magnetite which is the main component of Iron Sand is 2 times denser than silica, the main component of sand, while gold is 3.7 times denser than magnetite.


Cool science. Now calculate how much Sage Mode boosts it.


----------



## asstonine (Feb 1, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> Anyone who argues for Sasori is deluded.



Says a wanker!  ROFL!!  Your name is king wanker!  Could you be any more biased?


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 1, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Did he now?


Im not even going to argue this with you.


Bee was pressured by Itachi's Shunshin and couldn't follow his first Shunshin (Naruto could) if you looked at the panels. Scaling Sasori to Juubito's reactions doesn't work. Sasori has a 4 in speed, was blitzed by Sai and is far slower then Itachi. He isn't pre-empting shit when weakened KCM Naruto couldn't.





> You are so fucking delusional its pathetic. First all Bee and Naruto reacted to Itachi's every move just fine. And read the Sai part again...Its utter bullshit and plot had its way or Sai is the fastest character in the manga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 1, 2014)

asstonine said:


> Says a wanker!  ROFL!!  Your name is king wanker!  Could you be any more biased?



Says the guy who hates Itachi and disregards his portrayal/blatant superiority...

Amaterasu burned through Gamaguchi Shibari without much effort. 
What do you think it's going to do against puppet bodies that aren't comprised of fire-resistant material?

Full knowledge benefits Itachi more than Sasori, and the former will switch to Mangekyou Sharingan immediately - prior to anything serious going on - which is why I don't see how Sasori makes it out of Hiruko.


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 1, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> Says the guy who hates Itachi and disregards his portrayal/blatant superiority...
> 
> Amaterasu burned through Gamaguchi Shibari without much effort.
> What do you think it's going to do against puppet bodies that aren't comprised of fire-resistant material?
> ...



Your skin burns easier than wood.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 2, 2014)

No need to get mad IchLiebe, the NBD can understand the love you feel for his majesty 



IchLiebe said:


> Im not even going to argue this with you.


Well you did just make a claim and I proved you wrong, concession accepted.



> You are so fucking delusional its pathetic. First all Bee and Naruto reacted to Itachi's every move just fine. And read the Sai part again...Its utter bullshit and plot had its way or Sai is the fastest character in the manga


Well I see you didn't even click on my links.

Refute me with evidence, I've given mine.


> Yet he entered the battle with Susanoo. Understand what Im saying is the first time Itachi uses a MS technique in a battle that it takes a while to build it up but then after that It comes faster. Also Itachi "ENTERED" the fight using Susanoo, and has just previously got done progressing it through the stages against Nagato.


Dafuq?

When the snakes attacked there was no Susanoo.



> Piss weak Iron Sand?   Do you think Gaara's sand is strong? You have to its a general consensus. Well Iron Sand is twice as dense as regular sand which means its heavier and will be better for holding off Susanoo and holding it down.Given that Magnectic force is pulling the iron sand together(makes it more compact than Gaara's sand thus giving it a better defensive capability. What is stopping Sasori from cutting the Totsuka(what are its defenses)? This fight is over quickly via poison gas.


Pissweak compared to Susanoo's defense? Yes it is.

Totsuka has better cutting feats then Iron Sand. Itachi dodges the gas, he's not an idiot or Sasori poisons a clone.



> First of all I see you under a misconception that Sai is just an average ninja. He was more or less Danzo's right hand man for a minute and has been in root his entire life(an organization that Itachi wasn't privy to). Also every will acknowledge that it was a bullshit blitz as with it Sai should be the fastest flying character. Itachi was also blitzed by Kabuto and was being overwhelmed by Sasuke.  Yes all Sasori has to do against Susanoo is to cover it with Iron Sand and make it immobile while the magenetic forces keep pulling the iron sand tighter and tighter until Susanoo collapses in on itself or Itachi tires out...or just release a lot of posion gas into the area of Itachi and GG. Mirror is useless mostly.


That Itachi blitz is not legitimate and you know it. Slower characters can blitz faster characters (Shizune/Tsunade) at extreme close distance and Itachi had no idea he was there.

Nice fanfiction with the Iron Sand binding, Itachi cuts through the Iron Sand and kills Sasori with Yasaka and Totsuka.



> But if you actually wnat to get technical with the mechanics that were at play then FRS should've done the job and not Amaterasu. Amaterasu causes physical damage while FRS causes molecular damage and cuts the chakra network which should stop Cerberus from multiplying.Yes due to its sheer size, and the Hachibi wasn't being incinerated by Amaterasu. Amaterasu is more like rubbing hot and cold on you're balls with no cold a coming. Its feels like hell but you got time to deal with it before it kills you.Amaterasu is katon based? And Jiraiya obviously knew they wasn't regular flames.Given the speed of which Sai blitzed...its possible he could dodge. You keep going in circles making ridiculous claims while continueing to ignore specifics. He doesn't have to dodge, only block which he is fully capable of given knowledge and what he sees before hand. But the only people who have a chance to beat Suigetsu are people with raiton which means that 4/5 elements aren't doing shit and most ninjas use base elemental attacks quite regularly. And it wasn't Suigetsu, I was kindof meaning just people with waterbody.


Well it didn't. Amaterasu forced it down and it didn't get back up. FRS didn't, it was still moving and attacking after FRS.

So Suigetsu beats Hashirama?


----------



## Psp123789 (Feb 2, 2014)

Holy F@#$%&! shit!! Itachi is seriously becoming one of the most underrated/hated characters ever. How is this possible??!! What the fuck is going on here!!!


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 2, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> No need to get mad IchLiebe, the NBD can understand the love you feel for his majesty


LOL whatever.





> Well you did just make a claim and I proved you wrong, concession accepted.


And you're not even reading my entire post, I done went through this how Naruto reacted to MS activating that its clear as fucking day. This just shows how bad you twist actual showings in the manga to support your character.  Naruto "!" "watch out for the MS bee" then Amaterasu was cast.





> Well I see you didn't even click on my links.
> 
> Refute me with evidence, I've given mine.


First of all Im not going to reply to bullshit, you have yet to disprove anything I've said and haven't gave a solid argument. How does Itachi deal with Iron Sand and poison gas...Answer those and Ill make a more detailed version of events. You are just making ridiculous claims like Iron sand is useless, haven't even mentioned the poison gas, and think that Sasori will just stand in one place the entire fight despite having FULL KNOWLEDGE on Itachi.





> Dafuq?
> 
> When the snakes attacked there was no Susanoo.


 I forgot you people believe that 3days go by between pages. This is utter ridiculous. He entered the fight smashing through the wall with Susanoo, he went through previous stages against Nagato, and used it again when Sasuke tried to catch. You are blatantly ignoring facts.





> Pissweak compared to Susanoo's defense? Yes it is.


What has ever got through Iron sand defenses...nothing. Susanoo on the other hand; Kirin, jinton, A(cracked it, fracture can lead to breaks), Tsunade. And also the Iron Sand is a better suited defense as it can change its shape and form and can move fluidly and quickly over a large area.



> Totsuka has better cutting feats then Iron Sand. Itachi dodges the gas, he's not an idiot or Sasori poisons a clone.


Yes because Iron Sand doesn't cut its a blunt force and a piercing attack. Itachi can't afford to use clones, he must invest in attacks to kill Sasori to stand a chance.  And v4 Susanoo anchors the user, so he has to drop Susanoo to get out of the gas, then gets swamped by Iron Sand. Also Sasori was able to catch Sakura while she was in the gas, just saying.



> That Itachi blitz is not legitimate and you know it. Slower characters can blitz faster characters (Shizune/Tsunade) at extreme close distance and Itachi had no idea he was there.


No not necessarily because Kabuto did a twice, and Itachi was taking a Sage lightly... yea right. 





> Nice fanfiction with the Iron Sand binding, Itachi cuts through the Iron Sand and kills Sasori with Yasaka and Totsuka.


Gaara's sand was able to defend against Madara's Susanoo which has a greater destructive capacity than Itachi's then the Iron Sand is atleast twice as heavy as sand and stronger than I see no reason why Totsuka would be able to get through the Iron Sand. Yasaka are weak and have comparable destructive capacity as exploding bombs, a point blank Magatama barrage from Madara wasn't enough to cut Tsunade in half so I don't think it will go through reinforced armor.





> Well it didn't. Amaterasu forced it down and it didn't get back up. FRS didn't, it was still moving and attacking after FRS.
> 
> 
> > So Suigetsu beats Hashirama?
> ...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 2, 2014)

Itachi should have an advantage. The Susanoo rib cage should shield him from most of Sasori's attacks, whilst he uses Katon (Amaterasu if needed) to take Sasori. He could even use Yasaka Magatama which are essentially enhanced explosive kunai.



Ersatz said:


> You're wrong IchLiebe, Itachi planned for everything  Not to mention you conveniently ignore the fact the fight was on his death-bed and that KCM Naruto failed to notice Itachi casting Amaterasu.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I like how you say the fight was on his death bed when Zetsu said the _*only*_ things off with Itachi were how he dodged a shuriken and his coughing while Susanoo was out. I.E. you're making a bigger deal out of Itachi's condition than the manga actually did. 
Raikage, a non sensor, could 'feel' Amaterasu being cast on him; KCM Naruto would be no different. The case you're referencing: it didn't target Naruto, so he didn't notice. 

And he didn't plan literally everything.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 2, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> LOL whatever.And you're not even reading my entire post, I done went through this how Naruto reacted to MS activating that its clear as fucking day. This just shows how bad you twist actual showings in the manga to support your character.  Naruto "!" "watch out for the MS bee" then Amaterasu was cast.


Yes I am, you're basically not even touching my points because you don't have the panels to refute them.

more 

This is not reacting. He jumped after the flames were cast and thought Itachi had missed him. Reading comprehension son. That Naruto had better reflexes then Base B who has better reflexes then Sasori.

Now connect the dots, what does this mean?



> First of all Im not going to reply to bullshit, you have yet to disprove anything I've said and haven't gave a solid argument. How does Itachi deal with Iron Sand and poison gas...Answer those and Ill make a more detailed version of events. You are just making ridiculous claims like Iron sand is useless, haven't even mentioned the poison gas, and think that Sasori will just stand in one place the entire fight despite having FULL KNOWLEDGE on Itachi.


By slicing them down with Susanoo? Like everyone else here is saying? Yes it is useless, Susanoo can defend against it and cut it down. Poison gas can be dodged and clone feinted with FULL knowledge. Itachi has enough chakra for that.

Read Strat's post on Itachi's chakra in his final fight.





> I forgot you people believe that 3days go by between pages. This is utter ridiculous. He entered the fight smashing through the wall with Susanoo, he went through previous stages against Nagato, and used it again when Sasuke tried to catch. You are blatantly ignoring facts.What has ever got through Iron sand defenses...nothing. Susanoo on the other hand; Kirin, jinton, A(cracked it, fracture can lead to breaks), Tsunade. And also the Iron Sand is a better suited defense as it can change its shape and form and can move fluidly and quickly over a large area.


So what? He stopped using Susanoo to chat with his whipping boy.

And so what? Start of Part II Sakura wouldn't be able to punch through a Sage Mode enhanced Kekkai Genkai either. She lacks Tsunade's natural strength which means a hell of a lot. You don't even have a statement that suggests Iron Sand in the ultimate defense.




> Yes because Iron Sand doesn't cut its a blunt force and a piercing attack. Itachi can't afford to use clones, he must invest in attacks to kill Sasori to stand a chance.  And v4 Susanoo anchors the user, so he has to drop Susanoo to get out of the gas, then gets swamped by Iron Sand. Also Sasori was able to catch Sakura while she was in the gas, just saying.


Do you even read my points?

I said clones were to counter poison gas he could just dodge them. The branches can be cut down easily, the blocks can be deflected with Yata's Mirror. 

What catching a 3.5 speed shinobi with average Shunshin equates to catching a 5 speed shinobi with pre-cognition and a hyped Shunshin.

:ignoramus


> No not necessarily because Kabuto did a twice, and Itachi was taking a Sage lightly... yea right.


Itachi reacted the first time but made a bad call.

And as I said slower people can blitz faster people at close distance (like less then a metre). 



> Gaara's sand was able to defend against Madara's Susanoo which has a greater destructive capacity than Itachi's then the Iron Sand is atleast twice as heavy as sand and stronger than I see no reason why Totsuka would be able to get through the Iron Sand. Yasaka are weak and have comparable destructive capacity as exploding bombs, a point blank Magatama barrage from Madara wasn't enough to cut Tsunade in half so I don't think it will go through reinforced armor.


Scaling Iron Sand to Gaara's defense doesn't work as Current Gaara >>>> 3rd Kazekage.

They were mini Magatama. Bigger versions broke Gaara and Onoki's combined defense. God you are lost.



> Depending on stipulations, if its the one that we seen fight Hiruzen then yes, but unrestricted then by no means would Suigetsu beat Hashirama other than a lucky water gun to the head. Trollkage could give base Hashirama a good run.






> And doestn' deny the fact that Amaterasu when shown to hit aestethic objects(may not be the right word in a hurry, but like clothing, armor, etc) is very weak, and the only time it should to get through anything was organ material which is weaker than skin to fire.


Except that it was fireproof. Has you tried setting a wet shirt on fire? It's not easy.



> Please give a half ass attempt next time.


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 2, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Yes I am, you're basically not even touching my points because you don't have the panels to refute them.


Yes I have, you just seem to read over it. .





> fcking


fcking





> This is not reacting. He jumped after the flames were cast and thought Itachi had missed him. Reading comprehension son. That Naruto had better reflexes then Base B who has better reflexes then Sasori.


I wasn't talking about then but the time when Itachi was forced back by Bee and activated MS to make the crow come out of which Naruto yelled for Bee to watch out for MS. And Naruto even sensed that Amaterasu...look at the scan i just provided, and then it wasn't coming at him so he thought Itachi missed.





> Now connect the dots, what does this mean?


That you love to pick cherries.



> By slicing them down with Susanoo? Like everyone else here is saying? Yes it is useless, Susanoo can defend against it and cut it down. Poison gas can be dodged and clone feinted with FULL knowledge. Itachi has enough chakra for that.


Maybe a small amount of Iron sand yes, but the amounts he was using on Sakura and Chiyo...no. Understand that Totsuka slices to get through targets that are big or strong(Hydra, Bones) and pierces targets that are relatively lacking defense(Orochimaru(tried to tank it), Nagato(on auto-pilot and no knowledge).

And if he has Susanoo up he is anchored to his position, he must drop Susanoo to evade the gas therefore leaving him vunerable. And Sasori is a master at attacking multiple targets, he even said himself that he was able to take down a country by controlling his 100 puppets simultaneously which would take a high level of observation, reaction, and other skills to pull off effectively. Clone would inhale the gas and become paralyzed the poof. Yes Itachi does have enough chakra for that, but if he does then he is left open and out of chakra(there is a strat for him to do something but Im not going to say and I got a counter for it as well).



> Read Strat's post on Itachi's chakra in his final fight.


Don't need to, I know a shit ton about Itachi and his capabilities. I understand his chakra capacity very well and don't need to go to Strat for help(which is why I now understand why you are misunderstanding 99% of the manga).





> So what? He stopped using Susanoo to chat with his whipping boy.
> 
> And so what? Start of Part II Sakura wouldn't be able to punch through a Sage Mode enhanced Kekkai Genkai either. She lacks Tsunade's natural strength which means a hell of a lot. You don't even have a statement that suggests Iron Sand in the ultimate defense.


Bullshit, people have compared Tsunade and Sakura enhanced punching techniques for a while, granted tsunade's is stronger the mechanics are still the same...blunt force.And now the outdated Databook. So jyuubito's omyouton would be blocked, jinton, swamp of the underworld....no. Also Sasori is using magnetic force, which is hard to repel. Try getting 2 magnets together and sticking the negative sides together. I shouldn't have to explain magnetic force to you. Also the shield doesn't surround Susanoo, and Iron Sand attacks from multiple directions.





> Do you even read my points?


I try to make sense of them





> I said clones were to counter poison gas he could just dodge them. The branches can be cut down easily, the blocks can be deflected with Yata's Mirror.


 So he drops Susanoo, creates a clone then escapes the gas, then flash Susanoo to v4 to counter Iron Sand...Damn so fast....lol she what im saying.





> What catching a 3.5 speed shinobi with average Shunshin equates to catching a 5 speed shinobi with pre-cognition and a hyped Shunshin.
> 
> :ignoramus


WOW. First of all it isn't pre-cognition, its enhanced perception. Sasori has a 4.5, but I don't put much weight into the databook.





> Itachi reacted the first time but made a bad call.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 2, 2014)

> So the actual tally for sick Itachi is:
> 3 clones
> 3 uses of Genjutsu
> sealed Kotamatsukami
> ...



From this entire list, only the bolded are chakra intensive, the clones Itachi used were specifically said to have less chakra than a Kage Bunshin. Though the posted needed some editing for accuracy.

Koto would have to be crossed seeing as it was with a clone made up of crows. 

So, in a scenario where Itachi decided not to use Susanoo and lacked the Edo Tensei benefits... five/six uses of the MS would make him drop dead.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 2, 2014)

How are there even 7 people who voted for Sasori?

Even if you assume they're all the usual suspects with anti-Itachi agendas (SSM12, Vice, IchLiebe, asstonine), that's not enough. Someone's duping.


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 2, 2014)

Its the power of persuasion.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 2, 2014)

It's the power of asstonine's many dupe accounts.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 2, 2014)

IchLiebe I give in, you have convinced me.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> From this entire list, only the bolded are chakra intensive, the clones Itachi used were specifically said to have less chakra than a Kage Bunshin. Though the posted needed some editing for accuracy.
> 
> Koto would have to be crossed seeing as it was with a clone made up of crows.
> 
> So, in a scenario where Itachi decided not to use Susanoo and lacked the Edo Tensei benefits... five/six uses of the MS would make him drop dead.


So what? Clones are still chakra use and IchLiebe claimed Itachi would die quickly from clone use and MS use which is wrong. Sharingan genjutsu is also fairly taxing, I like how you ignore that.

Well let's compare to Sasuke at the Kage Summit before Zetsu chakra.

2 x Chidori Katana
1 x Chidori
1 x Amaterasu
1 x Sharingan genjutsu
3 x Enton Kagusuchi (Ei's arm, Ei elbow, Gaara)
Susanoo use (mainly ribcage & briefly V2)

So Itachi's efficiency more then lets him stay to to toe with MS Sasuke. 5 uses of MS compared to Itachi and Itachi was using higher forms of Susanoo. And no, 5-6 uses would only have Hebi-Sasuke fight Itachi drop dead, he was sickly and prepared to die there. Part I Itachi could most likely do that and survive but he'd be out for a long while and make his sickness worse.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 3, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> So what? Clones are still chakra use and IchLiebe claimed Itachi would die quickly from clone use and MS use which is wrong. Sharingan genjutsu is also fairly taxing, I like how you ignore that.
> 
> Well let's compare to Sasuke at the Kage Summit before Zetsu chakra.
> 
> ...



Clone use matters when you're going to implicate the Karasu Bunshin has the same chakra tax of the Kage Bunshin, 
Itachi _did_ die from MS use... and little clone use.
Sharingan Genjutsu *is not* taxing, like most Genjutsu. Unless you're talking about Tsukuyomi... Itachi used Sharingan Genjutsu a lot, couple that with his stamina (comparable to women and children) and it suggests Sharingan Genjutsu isn't taxing.

So you're comparing Itachi sticking to MS to Sasuke who used the chakra taxing Chidori and MS. 
No matter what you say, the only thing Itachi's sickness did was make him cough blood and get hit by a shuriken. He had shitty chakra levels all his life. 

Itachi's trick here is timing. If he attempts to copy MS Sasuke or his Edo's style, he'll just drop dead.


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 3, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Clone use matters when you're going to implicate the Karasu Bunshin has the same chakra tax of the Kage Bunshin,


I see it as about half the usage cost.



> Itachi _did_ die from MS use...


Correct.

Sharingan Genjutsu *is not* taxing, like most Genjutsu. Unless you're talking about Tsukuyomi... Itachi used Sharingan Genjutsu a lot, couple that 
[/quote]I think its take more chakra than average genjutsu, Kakashi was in very bad shape after using Sharingan in p1 which implies that Its constantly takes chakra. I just said Itachi couldn't afford to waste chakra creating a clone of any sort.



> No matter what you say, the only thing Itachi's sickness did was make him cough blood and get hit by a shuriken. He had shitty chakra levels all his life.
> 
> Itachi's trick here is timing. If he attempts to copy MS Sasuke or his Edo's style, he'll just drop dead.



Correct again. I don't see why people claim that his sickness limited his chakra. If that was the case and his chakra was being drained constantly by his illness then he would die from his illness in less than a year due to his chakra reserves running out due to it being drained and being used and not replenishing(which means that you aren't using chakra) unless he had the ability to harness senjutsu of which he don't, didn't, and won't.


We never seen Itachi(to my recollection) cough up blood, except for after Kirin fell and was guarded by Susanoo.

Headaches...Tsukuyomi.
Coughing up blood...Susanoo.

I have yet to see one significant symptom that implies that Itachi was terminally ill, or more ill than the average flu causes.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 3, 2014)

Psp123789 said:


> Holy F@#$%&! shit!! Itachi is seriously becoming one of the most underrated/hated characters ever. How is this possible??!! What the fuck is going on here!!!



Itachi has always been the most underrated character in the manga.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 3, 2014)

Itachi had flu.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 3, 2014)

Full knowledge and intent to kill for itachi. People are debating this too seriously.

Sharingan sees the heart and amaterasu burns it and sasori to a crisp. Susanoo for any needed immediate need for defense and muscle.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah, at this point, people are just bickering over how much effort Itachi has to put forth to whoop Sasori's ass.

This thread's done.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 4, 2014)

still currently itachi 30 votes to sasori 9 votes. nice  
people have actually come up with crazy reasons why sasori wins. 
Sasori tail blocking amaterasu etc. looooolz i enjoyed that post the most. so much fail in there. 

i also like how people conveniently assume itachi cannot just choose to start in susanoo knowing full well that most of his base techniques cant actually do anything to hiruko. 
manga stated sick itachi wasnt serious against sasuke, statements and panels to prove it. 

after itachi cast his first amaterasu to block sasuke katon, he closed his eyes to not fry sasuke. but nope people forget that. 

also if chiyo chakra shield can block iron sand susanoo you know the same susanoo in v3 that powers through way more sand from gaara in v4 would have no issues flicking sasori iron sand. 

as per a few threads ago where even itachi haters could agree that v4 itachi susanoo>madara v3 susanoo


----------



## asstonine (Feb 4, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi has always been the most underrated character in the manga.



Da fuck?!?  ROFL!!!!



Icegaze said:


> still currently itachi 30 votes to sasori 9 votes. nice
> people have actually come up with crazy reasons why sasori wins.
> Sasori tail blocking amaterasu etc. looooolz i enjoyed that post the most. so much fail in there.
> 
> ...



Panels prove it?  How?  He died after the fucking fight!  How do you get more serious?!?  In fact, Sasuke was straight up winning the whole fucking time, until Susanoo came out!  The only time he might have arguably won, and chosen not to was during the genjutsu battle.

What?  He closed his eyes from pain!  The same reason Sasuke closed his eyes the times he used it!  He later actually did hit him with amaterasu!  So, your whole argument is bollocks!

Iron is much heavier.  Susanoo is weak to below ground attacks.  Also, Sasori doesn't even need to win!  Itachi beats himself in 1-2 minutes of Susanoo use!  He merely needs to stay alive, which should be easy given he is a ranged fighter.

Wankers....


----------



## asstonine (Feb 4, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> How are there even 7 people who voted for Sasori?
> 
> Even if you assume they're all the usual suspects with anti-Itachi agendas (SSM12, Vice, IchLiebe, asstonine), that's not enough. Someone's duping.



Because there are a few non-itachi wankers here.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 4, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi has always been the most underrated character in the manga.



                           .


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 4, 2014)

Belongs to Joke Battledome.


Locking...


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 4, 2014)

sadly for all itachi haters kishi doesnt agree with u 
he had obito clearly tell sasuke itachi wasnt being serious and only pushed him to his limit on purpose. 

if itachi was serious considering all he used. why didnt he just start the fight with susanoo? that would have been gg hebi sasuke so quick it wont be funny. the same sick itachi beat orochimaru strongest technique in 2 panels, do you honestly think a serious itachi with susanoo wont 1 panel hebi sasuke???

lol and am called wanker its sooo sad to hate a fictional character in this fashion


----------



## Ersa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sick Itachi is rated fairly by most people I feel, Edo Itachi on the other hand is quite possibly one of the most underrated characters next to Hebi Sasuke and Deidara.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 4, 2014)

people sick or not itachi can use v4 susanoo for the duration of any battle against sasori. 
seeing he used 2 amaterasu+1 tskuyomi +other non MS techs then used susanoo for an entire chapter i have no reason to think itachi cant whip out v4 susanoo and proceed to turning sasori into a genin


----------



## Ersa (Feb 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 







People think this guy loses to most Kages. The author wanks him, that alone gives you an idea of his portrayal and factor in some pretty good feats.


----------



## asstonine (Feb 4, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Sick Itachi is rated fairly by most people I feel, Edo Itachi on the other hand is quite possibly one of the most underrated characters next to Hebi Sasuke and Deidara.



Are you joking?  They are both put on asinine tier lists by tons of people!



Icegaze said:


> people sick or not itachi can use v4 susanoo for the duration of any battle against sasori.
> seeing he used 2 amaterasu+1 tskuyomi +other non MS techs then used susanoo for an entire chapter i have no reason to think itachi cant whip out v4 susanoo and proceed to turning sasori into a genin



It was the first time we saw Susanoo!  Of course it would be up for a whole chapter!  Doesn't change the fact it was only up for like 1 minute!


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 4, 2014)

so being the first time a jutsu is used means the jutsu somehow lasts longer?
your arguments are flawless. good try 

up for a minute or 30 seconds that is all itachi will need to slaughter sasori, unless you think sasori is gonna turn round and high tail it. 

also itachi hardly needs v4 even at that, anything past rib cage susanoo and sasori attacks already become useless, if itachi can hold V4 for 1 minute after usign all other jutsu and injured then he can no doubt hold v1 for more than 5 minutes fresh out into battle. V1 susanoo alone is more than what sasori can handle. 

remember v1 blocked, suna shigure, explosive tags and laser circus without the slightest dent in it. 
no doubt itachi can just run towards sasori with v1 susanoo and crush him. the end

i am hoping your next smart argument isnt sick itachi cant use v1 susanoo. please dont let it be that  
i remember a time when people where foolish enough to believe that


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 4, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi has always been the most underrated character in the manga.



Not really,,, he is severely overrated by many people,, but there are only a small group of itachi haters who think he's weak 
but all in all,, itachi is definitely not underrated 



			
				Ersatz said:
			
		

> Sick Itachi is rated fairly by most people I feel, *Edo Itachi on the other hand is quite possibly one of the most underrated characters next to Hebi Sasuke and Deidara.*



Edo Itachi is actually one of the most overrated characters,, as some people even go as far as saying that he could solo Madara or Rinnegan Obito,, for me, hes in the same tier as alive minato, tobirama, killer bee, muu, third raikage, pein,, and can give these ppl a very good fight
Hebi Sasuke is neither overrated nor underrated 
as for Deidara i personally believe he's atleast low kage tier


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 4, 2014)

i think itachi is only underrated by heavy itachi haters. i dunno why they would hate on a fictional character. but when u read people saying a kunai blocks amaterasu or sasori can anticipate amaterasu due to the* pressure wave* whatever that is supposed to mean.  

everything points to this being 1 sided in every single way. unless you think sasori is a tougher battle than orochimaru best technique which was trolled sooo hard.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 4, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Sick Itachi is rated fairly by most people I feel, Edo Itachi on the other hand is quite possibly one of the most underrated characters next to Hebi Sasuke and Deidara.



Hebi Sasuke is underrated; Edo Itachi is far from underrated. 

Though depending on who you ask, you could say Sasori is being underrated here too. Well, assuming Itachi won't go full force i.e. enter his strongest Susanoo.


----------



## Alita (Feb 4, 2014)

As much as I hate itachi and love sasori, itachi still stomps this match sadly. He outclasses sasori in almost every way possible.


----------



## Rain (Feb 12, 2014)

hikaru solos


----------



## Weapon (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasori is immune to Genjutsu in a sense, the only way Itachi can fight. Sasori wins this so easily. I really don't want to have to go into detail but yeah.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 12, 2014)

Itachi is immune to attacks in a sense, the only way Sasori can fight. Itachi wins this so easily. I really don't want to have to go into detail but yeah.


----------



## asstonine (Feb 13, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Itachi is immune to attacks in a sense, the only way Sasori can fight. Itachi wins this so easily. I really don't want to have to go into detail but yeah.



Except he lives 2 minutes tops if he puts Susanoo up!

The best Itachi could hope for is a draw!


----------



## Soul (Feb 13, 2014)

robo2207 said:


> Itachi Vs Sasori
> 
> BattleGround: were sakura fought sasori (the cave)
> Knowledge: Both full knowledge
> ...



Full knowledge and Susano'o clinch this match for Itachi.
This is usually an excellent match-up, but your conditions screwed Sasori.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 13, 2014)

I remember when a poll on Itachi vs. Sasori used to be close to even, and sometimes in favor of Sasori.

People were so silly back then.


----------

